# How Old Is My Citizen?



## Zhu Zhu Steve (Jul 4, 2012)

My Citizen (Quartz -Seven) was made in 1961 I was told...true?

Can anyone help me out...thanks!

Steve

On the back of the watch:

Citizen

Water Resist

Base Metal VP

2100-283007KT

40101068

AZ -0209

GN 4W-S

Photos of front and back of watch:

http://crossculturalsteve.blogspot.tw/2012/07/blog-post.html


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I just did a google and according the `Brand History` page of Citizen Watch Company, they marketed their first `Analog quartz` - the "Citizen Quartz Cryston" in August 1973. They had produced `Electric` & Tuning fork watches prior to this date.

Welcome to the forum btw :rltb:


----------



## Zhu Zhu Steve (Jul 4, 2012)

...so, this is a 1973?

You have to wind this watch....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Zhu Zhu Steve said:


> ...so, this is a 1973?
> 
> You have to wind this watch....


I`ve never heard of a quartz watch you have to wind :huh:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Zhu Zhu Steve said:


> ...so, this is a 1973?
> 
> You have to wind this watch....


You shouldn't need to wind a quartz watch; the battery provides the power.

You may have a problem.


----------



## Zhu Zhu Steve (Jul 4, 2012)

My mistake....battery...ooops! :wallbash: I was thinking of my HMT Jawan

So, it is 1973? Just curious about the age.


----------



## Zhu Zhu Steve (Jul 4, 2012)

chris l said:


> Zhu Zhu Steve said:
> 
> 
> > ...so, this is a 1973?
> ...


"She was a daughter of a wealthy Florentine Pogen."


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Zhu Zhu Steve said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > Zhu Zhu Steve said:
> ...


says Michael Kenyon ...


----------

